# got my starlings



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

Rusty got me some of them fabulous starlings to mount here's one i've done


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Nasty little vermin! Jk man, that looks awesome! Good job.


----------



## Rusty Shacklford (Oct 24, 2008)

Take it from me that thing looks better now then it did when I shot it! I think I just found my new taxidermist. Now I'm thinking I might need a few ECD's mounted.


----------



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

thanks i'll get the two for you sent next week(that is once i get the 2nd one for you mounted . . . .Warning!!! these are in no way kitty proof! lol


----------



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

*I spoke too soon!!!!!!!lol*

funny story (first off Rusty i'll mount you another one ). . . okay 
so i put it out in the backyard as a decoy for a trap(trying to a get a live one for referance pics) and our cat nabbed it. I searched everywhere but oh well. 
mounted another one today in fact. And i have one in a flying position for you too.


----------



## Rusty Shacklford (Oct 24, 2008)

Dude that's to bad, that was a great looking mount. I had him named already and everything. Must be even worse for you, I mean with all your time spent on it and everything. I was planning on putting a yellow rubber band around his leg so I could tell him from the live ones. I'm planning another starling safari this weekend, just picked up a new shooter that needs some breaking in.


----------



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

well get me as many of those little devil birds as you can(my wife thinks they look mean) and a few doves also.(oh caught a bird in my nooses, only way I know was the cat left a few feathers behind think it was a sparrow)have the next week off so i plan to get some birds done. starlings(yours), ross goose, ruddy hen and a mallard, maybe a ruffed grouse.


----------

